# How could we break the illusions about John Paul II?



## Ken S. (Apr 10, 2005)

It is of no strange that the non-believers have used numerouse beautiful titles and reasons to praise the Pope, but it's really strange and confusing and so disappointing that many many evangelical leaders have also appreciated him for his "devotion to God". While the Medias in the west are almost full of advertisements about him, I'm sure you all have heard how JPII's faith and vatues, besides all those worldly political achievements, are widely recognised by the many evangelicals. To be honest, the more I read both the non-believers' and the evangelicals' praises for him, the easier I tended to feel good about him too. It's like my defence boundary in heart is weakened by all those praises, and hey---- don't forget they're the praises from those whom I usually treated as the pastors in the Lord, people whom used to look like my own BROTHERS.

It appears to me that the evangelicals are shocked and amazed by JPII's devotion to God (they are convinced that he really was devoted so)----which I would rather say that they are DECEIVED by the papcy.

How!
How do we help these evangelicals to get out of the illusions COVERING their eyes and thus making them like the blind? How to show them that the damages to both the church and the world that JPII had caused were actually MORE THAN the contributions to the church and world? How could we make them realize that it is nonsense to seperate the theology of JPII from his worldly contributions, and then judge him independently regarding theology and contributions seperately? (you see, many have said something like "despite the doctrainal difference between Catholicism and Protestanism, Pope John Paul is really a.......")

Let's actively share views and references on this practical apologetic question, ok?

[Edited on 10-4-2005 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 10-4-2005 by Ken S.]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 10, 2005)

I found it fascinating and telling listening to the devout Roman Catholics who came to see the Pope as he lay in state, when asked they said they had come to pray for his soul. That kind of puts their theology right out there if you ask me. I think that is a great conversation starter to share the truth of the Gospel.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Apr 11, 2005)

I have not read all the threads about the Pope on this board, so I apologise if I repeat what others have said.

The sad truth is that many of the so-called "evangelicals", and "pastors", those we regarded as our "brothers", have never had a true understanding of the Gospel at all. There may be some truly converted Christians who are compromising the Gospel now out of ignorance and weakness, but I fear that unfortunately there are many more that in fact have no relationship with Christ at all, who have never known the true Gospel, who believe that some abstract "acceptance of Christ" (no matter what it means to that person, or what else he believes) combined with "good works" is enough to earn acceptance with God. How many of these "evangelicals" declaring that the Pope is in Heaven really understand salvation is by grace alone, through faith alone, in Christ alone? How many of them have themselves experienced the new birth? I do not say this with any pride, but with grave concern for what is being taught by these people today.

And so I believe that these people's errors in accepting the Pope and the Catholic church are directly related to the worldliness and ignorance of true Biblical Christianity in the churches today. People are ignorant of right doctrine, ignorant of the Gospel, ignorant of Christ, and what else can come from them but heresy and error?

People will not accept the truth about the evil of the Catholic church until they are truly converted to the Gospel of Christ. 

So as to "how" the covering can be removed from their eyes, only the Lord can do that, and what we are called to do is to pray fervently and to speak the truth without compromise. 

May the Lord grant mercy.

Jie-huli

[Edited on 4-11-2005 by Jie-Huli]


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 11, 2005)

Ken,
I don't think it's necessary to come up with a strategy for attacking the perception of the Pope. The pope worship that has been going on is just a symptom of the fact that God has sent a delusion to infect many people.

We are to be faithful to the Word by holding up genuine and true doctrine. We must teach and preach about the true gospel, worship, justification, the sufficiency of scripture and so on.

Let's shy away from teaching by attacking what's wrong but instead, let's fight evil with good by teaching the truth which is so seldom heard in the church these days.

Blessings brother


----------

